# Lesser magistrate question.



## earl40 (Mar 12, 2015)

What would happen if one called the lesser magistrate to report that a attempted murder is taking place (at an abortion clinic)? I ask not to suggest such, but how this fits in our belief in that the lesser magistrate is allowed to enforce good and right even if the greater magistrate says not to do such.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Mar 12, 2015)

Although the lesser magistrate has the right to enforce good even if the greater magistrate forbids it, it does not follow that the lesser magistrate must under all circumstances enforce the good. Consider Larger Catechism Question 99.5 "That what God forbids, is at no time to be done; what he commands, is always our duty; [430] and yet every particular duty is not to be done at all times."

To your particular scenario, it does not match up with your implicit question that I attempted to answer above. I think you would want the scenario to be that the lesser magistrate be _willing _to attempt to stop murder from occurring at the clinics (not that a citizen asks as such). The magistrate (or anyone for that matter) is forbidden from murder. And the magistrate is commanded to stop murderers. But that which is commanded is not to be done at all times. 

Then the question becomes: under what circumstances should these particular commands (stopping murderers) be accomplished? The Western theory of resistance by the lesser magistrate is under the broader theory of the right of war and resistance to tyrants. And those broader theories always take into consideration the cost of going to war or resisting tyrants. War and violent resistance are always the last option. And more often than not, as the likes of Calvin and other past leaders indicate, it is preferable to live under tyranny than trade it for chaos (if there is only such a choice). 

Just some general considerations (see, here  for a Sunday school series on the broader topic).


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 12, 2015)

One of the preconditions for the godly restoration of the rule of law (doctrine of the lesser magistrate) is what is the likelihood of success? 

One of the conditio


----------



## Edward (Mar 12, 2015)

earl40 said:


> What would happen



You could probably beat the rap, but you might not beat the ride. Have a friend handy with some bail money.


----------



## aadebayo (Mar 13, 2015)

You also need to think of the likelihood of success. Abortion or attempt of it is murder. However, the state sees it differently, which means that it is very unlikely that there will be any success, without the law enforcement agents who represent the state. Now this will be different is the state has a legislation that can be construed to make abortion illegal.


----------



## earl40 (Mar 13, 2015)

Edward said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > What would happen
> ...



So true. I have played this scenario out and came to the same conclusion. My spirit is willing but my flesh is so weak. I could see where God could use this to bring up the issue in courts one day and how it falls within lawful bounds of duty of our faith.


----------



## earl40 (Mar 13, 2015)

Shawn Mathis said:


> Although the lesser magistrate has the right to enforce good even if the greater magistrate forbids it, it does not follow that the lesser magistrate must under all circumstances enforce the good. Consider Larger Catechism Question 99.5 "That what God forbids, is at no time to be done; what he commands, is always our duty; [430] and yet every particular duty is not to be done at all times."
> 
> To your particular scenario, it does not match up with your implicit question that I attempted to answer above. I think you would want the scenario to be that the lesser magistrate be _willing _to attempt to stop murder from occurring at the clinics (not that a citizen asks as such). The magistrate (or anyone for that matter) is forbidden from murder. And the magistrate is commanded to stop murderers. But that which is commanded is not to be done at all times.
> 
> ...



Nice response, I thank you. Of course what you wrote paints a much greater goal than I framed in my question. I was only thinking how to stop, or at least have it brought to light in the conscience of many, a particular practice which is in my opinion the greatest evil practice in the second table table that is going on here in the USA to which can be fought by a the average Joe in the pew legally. The first table of the law I understand the church is to fight such battle.


----------

